# Regulation question



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello from Germany,

Can anybody help me to find a solution in what countries a non resident / resident bow hunter need a bow hunting examination license ?
I mean not the generally hunting license to hunt animals.
As I know I need only in British Columbia so a license, please help me to know better the exactly hunting regulation.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

???????


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

I might be not a good reference (I don't hunt) but your trip organizer/outfitter should know everything up to date about requirements for the region you plan to hunt. I have no idea about regulations for visitors but residents here are required to hold a hunters license (certificat du chasseur) to buy the hunting permit. 

In Quebec to get "certificat du chasseur" for bow/crossbow, one needs to take an initiation course and pass exam as below (sorry, french only from http://www.fqf.qc.ca/pescof.htm ) :



> Initiation à la chasse avec arc ou arbalète (ICAA)
> Durée du cours : 7 heures, prévoir 1 à deux heures de plus pour le test pratique pour arc seulement
> Coût : 42 $ pour la certification à l’arbalète seulement, comprenant un manuel (220 pages) et l’examen théorique; 51 $ pour la certification à l’arc et arbalète, comprenant en plus de ce qui précède, le test pratique à l’arc, lorsque exécuté le même jour que l’examen théorique.


Our archery club offers these courses if there is sufficient demand. I am sure most other clubs with good hunter base offer them as well. Heck, your outfitter might include it in the package. 
Have a good trip!
Rob


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you Robert for this information.

I have not booked a trip to Canada, my question is more a generally information for the German section of AT. because this I can not ask a outfitter.
I hope to get more information here from several bow hunter.

Thank you for you endeavour.

Frank


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

this may help, 
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/wildlife/hunting/regulations/0708/docs/Hunting_Regulations.pdf


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Reed,

I can not open this link.


----------

